# AGR zone map



## Bruce-C (Feb 14, 2012)

When I brought up the AGR zone map, I found the separate zones no longer expand on my computer. And I don't remember all the border cities.

Question, is this my computer or a change on the AGR site???


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 14, 2012)

Bruce-C said:


> When I brought up the AGR zone map, I found the separate zones no longer expand on my computer. And I don't remember all the border cities.
> 
> Question, is this my computer or a change on the AGR site???


Even I can't see the names of cities. The Zones map only shows the routes and blue dots, leaving it to the reader to use their geography knowledge and try to decipher what city each blue dot corresponds to! Dumb.


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 14, 2012)

But, if you notice, while removing the city names, they still left the route of the Three Rivers. So while the map is much less useful now, it's just as incorrect as it was.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Feb 14, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> But, if you notice, while removing the city names, they still left the route of the Three Rivers. So while the map is much less useful now, it's just as incorrect as it was.


They also include the Silver Palm/Palmetto through Ocala, the Vermonter all the way up to Montreal (on the country map, not the NE), and they also leave out the Pere Marquette. I also find it quite annoying that I cannot blow up the maps.


----------



## ScottP (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is a link to the older zone map that shows the border cities.My link


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank You.


----------



## Bruce-C (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks!!!!


----------

